# 2Cool Fly/ Material Swap



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I was just wanting to gauge interest on here to see if you guys might be interested in doing a fly swap at some point this summer. We can pick a species of fish or just do a wildcard. Something like everyone tie up however many of their favorite fly and everyone who participates gets ones or just tie up a variety and we can exchange them. 

Another thing I was thinking of was that I have some material that I had to buy a whole lot of but only need a little bit of it. So maybe in addition to the fly swap we could exchange surplus materials. 

I'm thinking for this to be in the Houston area and to meet up at a bar or maybe even see if a local fly shop would host it. Could be a fun way to meet some new people, get some new flies and share lies. I've never done one of these so maybe some guys on here who have done them could lend some advice.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Flies*

I,m in.
These are what I fish.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm down for a swap


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Good stuff. Would yall want to do a mail in type swap where everyone would mail me however many flies and I could sort them and redistribute them? Or would yall rather do a meet up? I don't mind organizing either just let me know


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm game!


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in for a swap. Not gonna be able to make it to Houston for meet up though.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Count me in on a swap or get-together. Might be able to gather enough Houston folks to do a weekly/monthly, whatever gathering. We used to do a weekly many years ago, and they always were a good time. Might be there 4 hours and only tie one fly! Usually at least once a month we would add dinner to the mix.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

zack3476 said:


> I'm in for a swap. Not gonna be able to make it to Houston for meet up though.


same here.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like there's quite a few interested for both in town and out of towners. I'm thinking maybe the guys who can't make it to Houston can mail there's in to me and then some of the in town guys can get together and swap, then I could mail you guys the spoils. Here's who I have down so far

1. Southpaw
2. Bugchunker
3. Joe T
4. Wildside31T
5. zack3476
6. bigfly55

If anyone else wants to join let me know soon. I'll set the last day to let me know if you want in or not will be 5/31. Once we nail down participants, we can send out what each of us will tie, except for wildside, he's gonna tie those mono shrimp because I want one haha.



> The Texas Fly Fishers have about a ton of fly tying materials we love to swap for CASH!


Golden, where can one trade his cash for cheap materials? I couldn't make it to the auction, but if y'all got spare materials laying around that need buying I may be interested.

Are you in for the fly swap? You're more than welcome to let some of the TFF guys in on this swap as well.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm game!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You have been talking to several already. I have here in my office a veritable fly shop worth of materials we are asking for donations for if you get my drift (5013c organization). If you would like to come by and browse the stuff you are more than welcome to. I have several hundred flies too. Everything from west-coast salmon flies, to high mountain midges, and dries, to southern bass flies. Oh yeah we have lots of salt stuff too. Too much to mention here. Let me know by PM and we'll arrange a time when you can see this stuff.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

is this gonna happen?


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am wondering the same. I'd still like to do a swap!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Joe T said:


> is this gonna happen?


Yessir! Let's do this. Here's the final list of participants that I've got

1. Southpaw - Kwan Pablo (Kwan Variation)
2. Bugchunker
3. Joe T
4. Wildside31T
5. zack3476
6. bigfly55
7. Erichugh22

Seem like everyone was mixed on whether to do an in town swap so for now let's plan on each tying 7 of the same fly (6 if you don't want one for yourself) and everyone can mail them to me. I can sort and redistribute by myself or, if there's enough interest, out of towners can mail to me and Houston guys can get together swap and then I can mail the out of towners the spoils.

*Everyone on the list, Please post what fly you'll be tying so that we don't have duplicates. *


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Three Shrimp in a size 3/0, two tarpon toads and a baitfish.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll be tying a little shrimp/crab imitation of my own. It has worked well for me on reds and some trout. 

Question: since a lot of y'all seem to live/fish in the Houston area, and I fish mid coast and lower and am not too sure about the waters up there, would y'all prefer a darker color as opposed to what I usually tie in a chart/white/pink?


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*flies*

I plan on tying a rattle rat. My personel favorite for catching Reds, trout and flounder. Not fancy just effective.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Southpaw, we need an address to send the flies too.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

hackle crab.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So far we have:

1. Southpaw - Kwan Pablo (Kwan Variation)
2. Bugchunker - rattle rat
3. Joe T - Hackle Crab
4. Wildside31T - Three Shrimp in a size 3/0, two tarpon toads and a baitfish
5. zack3476 - shrimp/crab imitation
6. bigfly55 -
7. Erichugh22 - 

I'll PM each of you my address once everyone puts in what they're tying, don't want to put it out there for all to see. 

Zack - I don't know about the rest of the guys, but I still throw pink, white, chart, etc on the upper coast. Maybe tie half and half dark and light colors???


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got back in town from POC and will be sending in a deer hair diver. Will be tying the next couple of nights as well, so may throw some other stuff in as well.

edit: sidenote:

For everyone sending in a fly, not a horrible idea to throw a buck in with the fly/flies being sent in to help with postage and "handling"


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

When and where are yall meeting for the swap? Too late to join?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

rjackh said:


> When and where are yall meeting for the swap? Too late to join?


I don't mind you joining since no one has sent me anything yet. If everyone else doesn't mind tying up an extra fly, I don't mind adding you.

*Is everyone alright with tying one extra fly up so rjackh can join (this will be the absolute last edition)?

*
1. Southpaw - Kwan Pablo (Kwan Variation)
2. Bugchunker - rattle rat
3. Joe T - Hackle Crab
4. Wildside31T - Three Shrimp in a size 3/0, two tarpon toads and a baitfish
5. zack3476 - shrimp/crab imitation
6. bigfly55 - deer hair diver
7. Erichugh22 -
8*. rjackh -

*UPDATE: I found out I'm going to have to be going offshore for work on the 24th. Right now I'm scheduled to be out there for 3 weeks. If everyone can get me there flies by the end of next week (6/19) I can get them sorted and sent out before I leave. If not, either I'll try and hand them off to someone else in Houston or send them when I get back around 7/10. I'm PMing everyone my address so be on the lookout. *


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry can't make that deadline. I am working in a different city right now, all my tying stuff is back home and I won't be back there for several weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Is the swap goin on still? Im not very good at tying but I have lots of deer skin(hair on) and some feathers (mostly turkey) and lots of rabbit fur for tying materials. I make my own bucktail jigs and some odd no name flies for bass and gar that do good for me.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've received Bugchunker's flies. Good looking stuff my man.










I've also gotten notification from Zack3476 that he's sent his in. They weren't in yesterday but I'll check again today.

I got a start on mine the other night, here's a little preview of the different variations.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Those look awesome!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I have officially mobilized offshore and will not be back until the middle of July. At the time I left, I had only received flies from bugchunker & Zack3476. I still need flies from the following:

1. Joe T - Hackle Crab
2. Wildside31T - Three Shrimp in a size 3/0, two tarpon toads and a baitfish
3. bigfly55 - deer hair diver
4. Erichugh22 -

If yall could go ahead and still send those in, I can either organize and send them out when I return or get my wife to sort them and mail them out. Either way, could those still remaining shoot me a PM or post on here when you send them so I can get my wife to keep an eye out?


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

mine will be there next week.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm finally back on dry land fellas, and still have only received flies from bugchunker and zach. JoeT is no longer participating, but the rest of you should've received a PM from me. Pleas send your flies in ASAP so I can get everything distributed.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I quess this project died. Haven't heard anything in a month.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Supposed to be getting flies from Wildside. If I don't get them within a week I'll send you and the others what I have


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have two rods and a ton of flies I need to off load.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

the easiest way to do a trade is to do a trade up or trade down. if intrested in trading all you have to do is one start a thread saying trade down and ONLY post if you are willing to trade. on a trade up the next post will trade to the person starting the thread then the second person will recive one from the third person and so on most run this for a week or two and at the end of the time frame the person starting the thread will give one to the last person. on a trade down is just reverse. its something fun to do.


----------

